# Female Ghost laid 'something'...? (Photo)



## iamkeir (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey all,

My friend's female Ghost mantis seems to have laid/passed something and I'm a bit perplexed as to what it is and whether it's something to be worried about. Here's the photo:





I know mantis blood is green, but I'm not so sure this is blood (or at least not all blood) as it's slightly thick/solid/hard and there seems to be 'something' in it - you should be able to make it out in the photo.

She also seems to be 'guarding' it.

She's not been mixed with any males, so I wondered if this was some kind of infertile ootheca? Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 5, 2010)

Well yeah. Looks like an infertile ootheca with an egg sticking out.  From what I've read, many infertile oothecae are deformed, mishapen, or small.


----------



## iamkeir (Dec 5, 2010)

Myrmecologist said:


> Well yeah. Looks like an infertile ootheca with an egg sticking out.  From what I've read, many infertile oothecae are deformed, mishapen, or small.


Thanks Myrmecologogist - that's reassuring to know. The mantis is a bit of a fatty - i'm guessing a well-fed female would potentially go into some kind of fertility mode? (limited understanding as you can tell!)

She still seems quite plump - could she be carrying more?

I'd like to advise my friend to feed her a lessened diet as I think she's been overfeeding her.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 5, 2010)

Maybe she could let her mate, if there is a male available.


----------



## Pet Duck Boy (Dec 5, 2010)

iamkeir said:


> Thanks Myrmecologogist - that's reassuring to know. The mantis is a bit of a fatty - i'm guessing a well-fed female would potentially go into some kind of fertility mode? (limited understanding as you can tell!)
> 
> She still seems quite plump - could she be carrying more?
> 
> I'd like to advise my friend to feed her a lessened diet as I think she's been overfeeding her.


A mantis will lay an ootheca whether mated or not, and a female will always lay one. A normal ooth would probably be 3 times the length of that, and more thin. She most likely, like all sexually mature females, still has eggs in her. Since she's female you can't really put her on a diet without starving her.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like she started to lay an ooth and was interupted. Or she may have realized she couldn't grip the plexiglass and stopped.

Make sure there are options as far as where to lay. Put some sticks in there. Ghosts like to lay as they climb along a stick either vertical or horizontal.  

Examples:

Ghost Mantis lays an ootheca (video)

Ghost Mantis lays another ooth (video) &lt;BR id=anonymous_element_22&gt;


----------



## sporeworld (Dec 5, 2010)

Yup! What Precarious said. I get those now and then, and it's usually on the "wrong" surface (plastic or metal edges). I'm not convinced it wouldn't or couldn't htach if it WAS fertilized. I'd expect her to start another one in a day or so...


----------



## iamkeir (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the advice - I really appreciate it. My friend was very worried so I'm glad it's not something serious/bad.

@Precarious: Thanks for those videos - they are absolutely stunning! Such detail... really fascinating. Slightly unnerving too... mantids are like transformers - so many hidden arms and mandible-type parts! That video definitely indicates that it was the beginnings of an ootheca and, as you say, interrupted. Will advise my friend to get some sticks in there asap before she has another go. Like the music too  

And perhaps it's not such a bad idea to try and mate her!


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2010)

Deformed ooth. Not really uncommon. It doesn't mean her next one will be deformed though. And there is no guarding going on.


----------

